# need a second look on my 2011 billing sheet



## rlcohen76 (Dec 23, 2010)

In the process of updating our cath billing sheet and can use a second set of eyes! thanks!

93452-LHC
93452-LHC/LV
93453- RHC/LHC only
93531- RHC w/ retrograde LHC for congenital abnormalities
93458-LHC/Cors only
93459-LHC/Crs/IMA and/or grafts
93458-LHc/Cors/LV
93459-LHC/Cors/Lv/IMA and/or grafts
93454-Cors only
93455-Cors/IMA and/or grafts
93505-Rv biopsy
93530-RHC no dye for congenital abnormalities
93451-RHC no dye
93503-Swan
93530/93463-RHC no dye w/ nitric oxide for congenital abnormalities
93451/93463-RHC no dye w/ nitric oxide
93530/93463/93566-RHC w/dye w/ nitric oxide for congenital abnormalities
93451/93463 RHC w/ dye w/ nitric oxide
93530/93566-RHC w/dye for congenital abnormalities
93451/93566-RHC w/ dye
93533-R&L transeptal w/ opening
93453/93462-R&L transeptal w/o opening

We are going back and forth on these:
93460-R&L/Cors w/ congenital abnormalities
93460-R&L Cors
93460R&L/Cors/Lv w/ congenital abnormalities
93460-R&L/Cors/LV
How do you bill the injection codes for the CORS for the congenital abnormalities?

Thank you!


----------



## armymomryan (Jan 1, 2011)

If you send me your email address, I will send you a chart of the crosswalk between 2010 codes and 2011 codes.  I purchased "CPT changes, an insider's view" book and it shows which 2011 codes replace which 2010 codes.  Send me an e-mail to armymom6888@yahoo.com with crosswalk chart as the subject


----------

